#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  VGA naar Cat5

## freek

Beste Allemaal,

Ik volg dit forum al een tijdje met veel interesse. Vandaag toch maar een account aangemaakt want ik heb een vraag.
In veel discussies wordt aangeraden om een converter te kopen om VGA om te zetten naar Cat5. Dit snap ik niet helemaal. Ik werk nu aardig wat jaartjes als freelance video/projectie tech, en heb daarom veel verschillende merken converters in mijn handen gehad. Maar nog nooit heb ik gezien dat het beeld er echt mooi van bleef. Doe mij maar maar een goede interface van VGA naar RGBHV en dat kan je meters wegsturen. Mijn vraag is wat jullie ervaring hier mee is.

Groet freek

----------


## @ndrew

ik werk vaak met extanders van blackbox om een computer werkplek ze verplaatsen en dan gooi je ff een utpje 5E en dan stekkers erin en draaien met die handel. werkt egt goud :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## freek

> ik werk vaak met extanders van blackbox om een computer werkplek ze verplaatsen en dan gooi je ff een utpje 5E en dan stekkers erin en draaien met die handel. werkt egt goud.



Dat het werkt snap ik, maar dat was niet mijn vraag. Ik ben benieuwd of er nog meer mensen zijn die de beeldkwaliteit vinden tegenvallen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

VGA -> Cat5 en omgekeerd kan erg mooi werken.

Ik gebruik hier een Adder ding voor (Adder.com), met ingebouwde skew-compensator.

<sales-modus aan>

Skew-compensator? Jazeker m'neertje... in de praktijk zijn de aderparen van een UTP niet allemaal exact even lang, hierdoor komen de verschillende kleuren (die ieder over een eigen ader lopen) niet gelijktijdig aan. Dit ga je zien. Door nu iedere kleur een ongelovelijk kleine instelbare delay mee te geven trek je ze als het ware weer gelijk.

Mike it's amazing

<sales-modus uit>

Maar het werkt echt.

Heb ook zo'n convertor-setje voor DVI, dat werkt helemaal top..... :Big Grin: 

(Adder maakt ook OEM en dat wordt o.a. door blackbox verkocht)

----------


## ruurd

Wij maken wel eens gebruik van Magenta utp setjes. Meestal wel alleen op de videoweergevers waar de videokwaliteit niet heel erg hoog hoeft te zijn (afkijkjes).

Maar't werkt verder perfect.

----------


## Nit-Wit

die cat5 linkjes zijn duidelijk niet voor pgm lijnen.(!)

voor af kijkje en waar geen kritische beoordeling plaats vind van het te tonen signaal is het prima.

de kwaliteit is nou niet helemaal lekker.
vooral extron niet... nee, gewoon investeren in goede coax en je bent een stuk verder. HD-SDI gaat zonder problemen tot 150m, je moet uiteraard wel de goede kabel hebben.

----------


## ruurd

Moah, wij behalen ook voor belangrijke lijnen (z.g. PGM lijnen blijkbaar) prima resultaten. Wel afhankelijk van omgevingssituatie qua storingen etc.

----------


## Nit-Wit

puur uit interesse:
bij welke evenementen pas jij dit dan toe?

----------


## freek

> puur uit interesse:
> bij welke evenementen pas jij dit dan toe?



Ik heb veel projectietechniek gedaan bij concerten, sportevenementen (dart tournooien ed.), filmfestivals, en grote congressen.

Meestal gebruik ik deze utp oplossing als er ergens anders in het gebouw ook nog een video aftak moet zijn. Denk hierbij aan vip-ruimte's, kleedkamers, persruimtes. Het heeft geen zin om hier de rgbhv kabels heen te gaan leggen. 

En idd, voor een aftakje werkt het perfect, maar ik zou het nooit gebruiken voor een grootbeeld projectie of pgm signaal.

----------


## vidioot

Ik sluit me aan bij de meesten hier op dit forum: UTP is leuk om een netwerkje te leggen voor afkijkjes, maar het programma gaat bij ons over coax (RGBHV, SDI) of glas.

Laatst nog een mooi UTP knutselproject gezien bij een collega, dat was dus echt huilen om de kleuren en scherpte (later bleek een verdeler niet in orde, maar daar kwamen ze tijdens de opbouw niet uit. Waarschijnlijk zijn ze ergens verdwaald tussen het tweede levelpotje en het vijfde plastik stekkertje  :Smile:

----------


## EvertS

Mijn ervaring is dat de kwaliteit erg afhankelijk is van hoe goed je de kastjes instelt. UTP zorgt voor een verlies dat die kastjes compenseren, je moet alleen wel kunnen instellen hoeveel verlies die moet compenseren. 
Ik heb met kastjes gewerkt waarmee je met een dipswitch kan instellen hoe lang de UTP kabel is, je ziet het verschil dan al erg goed, maar erg naukeurig is het niet omdat je maar een paar mogelijkheden hebt.

Ikzelf werk met deze kastjes hierop zitten 2 schroef-instelmogelijkheden. Het is even prutsen, maar als je hem goed hebt staan heb je haarscherp beeld. Er zijn wel meer merken die deze instelmogelijkheid heeft, ik zou daar zeker op letten.

Vooral het "schaduw" effect is iets wat erg afhankelijk is van de lengte van de UTP kabel.

----------


## Nit-Wit

juist het moeten "prutsen" om "schaduw" weg te krijgen is voor mij al een reden die dingen NOOIT in te zetten voor een klus.
zelf voor een afkijkje is dat niet goed genoeg... vaak refereren mensen zonder kennis aan dit soort afkijkjes, dan moet je vooral niet dit soort crap toepassen.

----------


## freek

@ nit-wit

Op zich een nobel streven, om te roepen dit nooit te gebruiken. Maar dan ben ik toch benieuwd hoeveel uur jij dan meer bezig bent om overal rgbhv kabel neer te leggen ipv van CAT-5.  :Confused: 
Een tijdje geleden een groot sport gala gedaan, waarbij de wedstrijden plaatsvonden in de grote zaal van het hotel. Een aantal sporters moesten op hun hotelkamer mee kunnen kijken met de standen. Ik was blij dat ik het bestaande utp kon gebruiken. :Smile: 

Ben benieuwd hoe jij dit zou oplossen als je jou klus was? misschien 3 dagen eerder beginnen en een stuk of 40 haspels van 50m rgbhv boven het systeem plafond leggen??? :Big Grin:  Succes ermee...

Groet Freek

----------


## EvertS

Ik gebruik ze juist bij (voor mij) grote klussen, ik zou niet meer zonder willen. 

Ik heb pas nog een evenement gedaan met 2 Barco's 25.000 ansilumen op hoge resultie. Je rolt 2 kleine UTP haspels uit van 100m naar die dingen, VGA extender aan beide kanten, je stelt binnen 5 seconden de afstand in bij de beamer en ik heb haarscherp beeld. 

Vooral omdat die UTP haspels ligt zijn en weinig kosten ben je erg flexibel en kan je ook gewoon wat extra haspels meenemen voor als ze nog ergens een schermpje erbij willen. Daar heb ik graag 5 seconden "prutsen" voor over.

Natuurlijk is ieder project weer anders, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat voor een groot aantal projecten dit een prima oplossing is.

----------


## Nit-Wit

zow... xlm H25... zijn die er nog? dacht inmiddels het handje vol bedrijven die ze hebben alles hadden geupgrade naar 30...

----------


## ruurd

Die UTP is wel handig, want als je om een of andere reden moet wachten voordat de utp eruit kan knip je hem gewoon door, ga je naar huis biertje drinken en koop je de volgende dag een nieuwe...  :Smile:

----------


## Nit-Wit

goed punt!

----------


## Scotty

Wij hebben voornamelijk dit systeem gekocht, omdat een VGA van 30 meter ook niet heilig is qua beeldkwaliteit.
Met name gaat de VGA die wij elke keer hadden zeer regelmatig stuk. en natuurlijk op een tijdstip dat je niet wilt hebben.
Een UTP van 30 meter is veel sneller gemaakt en bovendien is het heel handig om een beeld vanaf BV. de grote zaal door persen naar een andere locatie binnen het pand.

En qua beeld zie ik geen verschil. Wij doen voornamelijk congresjes hiermee en vaak zijn de filmpjes slechter van kwaliteit(youtube ed) dan het kastje ooit kan maken.

----------


## Leks

Wat toevallig dit topic. Ben aan het kijken naar kramer vga over utp doosje.
Het zal gaan over ongeveer 30 meter max kabellengte.
Ook lijkt me het erg makkelijk om zo tussen meer beamers te splitsen.

Wat voor utp kabel gebruiken jullie eigenlijk? 
Sowieso neutrik pluggen.

Verder zou ik ook graag composite  video upscalen en zo over utp zenden.
Dit lijkt mij geen probleem toch?

Leks

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Je neutrik utp stekker zal niet passen in de Kramer...
De kabel die je gebruikt hangt ook samen met de applicatie.
Veel buiten, ruw, duwen en trekwerk, investeer dan in een robuuste goeie kabel.
Voor kleine simpele dingetjes kan gewone utp best volstaan, al kan de kleur al wel eens spelbreker zijn. Zwart komt soms mooi uit, maar wit kan soms ook nodig zijn. Hangt dus af van je doel en applicatie.

Kramer heeft ook composiet naar cat5 converters, zo 2 en je kan gas geven.
Al denk ik wel dat je beter VGA neemt dan composiet want de meeste consumer-composiet-bronnen geven redelijk brol-beeld. Sluit thuis je beamer maar eens aan op de composiet uit van je videokaart of de vga uit van je videokaart. Groot verschil.

----------


## Leks

Ben bekend met de voor een nadelen van vga, component rgb, composite ed.

Maar gezien vga video mixen nog al duur is gebruiken we hier vaak een datavideo videomixer met composite in en uit. 
veel duurder heeft geen zin veel beeldmateriaal staat toch op dvd.

Wat ik me wel afvraag(beetje offtopic);
Krijgt ik mooier beeld door composite video signaal naar de composite ingang van de beamer (netjes over 75 ohms tasker kabel met neutrik bnc's)
Of composite scalen met een kramer scaler naar vga en dit naar de vga in van de beamer?

Ik begrijp dat vga minder kabel verlies heeft en los rgb en sync signaal,  dus voor afstanden beter is.

Maar het gaat me om het "extern scalen" van het signaal.

Leks

----------

